# Second Hand Pot Smoke



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

It's totally legal to smoke dope in Washington State and people are coming out of the woodwork to do it. Not only pot tourists, but bums (and some trust fundies) are moving here to smoke in peace. 

Imagine if only a few states allowed booze after Prohibition. People would have ran to those states to drink. Same thing is happening in Washington. 
Problem is, they smoke all the time. This duplex remodel I'm doing has 8 potheads pretty much smoking all day long. 

I damn near fell off a step ladder yesterday (granted I caught a falling brass p-trap and waste and overflow, but still) and have made double the daily mistakes. We've left the place dirty and a wall open. None of that is normal.

There are issues with second hand pot smoke on the job site. The new rule is that we won't work in it.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

I could make a bunch of jokes but in reality what you wrote is in fact a problem. I found on jobs like you describe that the crew takes more breaks to eat (not kidding) Our production is slower (but everyone smiles more) And the slight contact high makes me as the boss not 100% on my game when answering the phone to other customers. I will not stop doing the jobs and if I am smart enough to smell or recognize the potential problem I will bid higher (see so many jokes possible) Work is work to me whether it is a granite boulder in my way to a room of pot smokers next door just have to handle it. We also have fullface breathers for sewer manhole work but there hot to wear so I don't think I would use them.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

That's a shame. From the state legislature down to the dope smokers who jeopardize their safety and that of others while on the job. Can't some person in authority stop them from smoking while working?! They can't drink beer on the job, right? So they should not be working under the influence of recently legalized cannabis.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

It's not workers it's people in other units and the second hand smoke.


----------



## mightypipe (Dec 22, 2012)

Pot turns blind conformists into non-conformists. Later you will be thanking these patriots.

If everybody smoked pot... The world would be a better place.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

mightypipe said:


> Pot turns blind conformists into non-conformists. Later you will be thanking these patriots.
> 
> If everybody smoked pot... The world would be a better place.


MightyPipe has taken a whole new meaning...:laughing:

The people we're talking about are the equivalent to alcoholics or junkies. Their whole existence is pot. 

I wonder what the children of these miscreants think about breathing in the toxic fumes. Second hand smoke stays in the victim's system for a number of days, if that's any indication of the reality of the problem.

I'm glad it's legal. Tax money will pour in as will the money from the Pot Tourists; we're 30 minutes south of the BC border. Those Canadians are heavy pot smokers, so it will be party party party.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Plumber said:


> MightyPipe has taken a whole new meaning...:laughing:
> 
> The people we're talking about are the equivalent to alcoholics or junkies. Their whole existence is pot.


Escaping reality for a few hours, or even a few days is not necessarily a bad thing. It's a shame some use it to check out of life altogether.

I don't care what anyone's addiction is, but I do have a problem with it when it effects business.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Cigarette smoke has far more carcinogens than weed. I get bothered when a customer is smoking a cigarette when I'm inside their home but there's nothing you can do about it. 

Honestly, I would say that working in the plumbing trade is far more dangerous to your health than first hand marijuana smoke. Every time you cut a piece of pvc you are exposed to BPA.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

plumberkc said:


> Cigarette smoke has far more carcinogens than weed. I get bothered when a customer is smoking a cigarette when I'm inside their home but there's nothing you can do about it.
> 
> Honestly, I would say that working in the plumbing trade is far more dangerous to your health than first hand marijuana smoke. Every time you cut a piece of pvc you are exposed to BPA.


Wait until its legal in your state and then talk to me. I'm watching history being made---the legal pot era---but the next years is going to be interesting. It is one more worry.

I don't like the high. It gets me mean and clumsy and that's why I quit 45 years ago.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

I think we should make it a federal law and start a war on drugs and spend billions of dollars trying to keep the cartels out of the country and put all the dealers and users and users in jail. That should work right :laughing:

We have been fighting this war for nearly 100 years now and the percentage of folks taking some form of recreational drug has increased every year.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Plumber said:


> ....It gets me mean and clumsy...


How can you tell? :jester: :laughing:


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> How can you tell? :jester: :laughing:


fair enough....:whistling2:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Plumber said:


> fair enough....:whistling2:


 
could you find it in your heart to mail me a couple of 
those brownies or candy bars.....??

I cant remember the last time its been at least 20 years ago...

I need a tune up


----------



## ibeplumber (Sep 20, 2011)

plumberkc said:


> Cigarette smoke has far more carcinogens than weed. I get bothered when a customer is smoking a cigarette when I'm inside their home but there's nothing you can do about it. Honestly, I would say that working in the plumbing trade is far more dangerous to your health than first hand marijuana smoke. Every time you cut a piece of pvc you are exposed to BPA.


it's that true about the BPA thing?


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

plumberkc said:


> Cigarette smoke has far more carcinogens than weed. I get bothered when a customer is smoking a cigarette when I'm inside their home but there's nothing you can do about it.
> 
> Honestly, I would say that working in the plumbing trade is far more dangerous to your health than first hand marijuana smoke. Every time you cut a piece of pvc you are exposed to BPA.


 

There is nothing like the smell of breaking open a fresh can of Oaty Heavy duty clear pvc cement in a crawl space.... the first thing in the morning....

it smells like .......victory......

time seems to fly by and the next thing you know
the drain lines are done and the sun is going down.....:whistling2:


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Master Mark said:


> could you find it in your heart to mail me a couple of
> those brownies or candy bars.....??
> 
> I cant remember the last time its been at least 20 years ago...
> ...


That would violate a few federal and state laws, but yawl welcome to come to Washington State and party with the finest weed in the world.

The pot stores will be open for business real soon. The state is kinda confused about how to make it work....stoners, the lot of them. There's a medical dispenser down the road and right next door to the store is their indoor farm. Buncha hillbillies with ARs guarding the place, too....:jester:


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

what


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Kavomatovlpa said:


> Does anyone do their own fume cupboard smoke test and if so, how do you create the smoke for testing?


Too Much Second Hand Smoke?

One of the New Growing Ops set up in Connecticut to supply the dispensaries is owned by an Eyetalian Guy that also owns a Trucking Company & Trash Hauling Business... :whistling2:


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Kavomatovlpa said:


> Does anyone do their own fume cupboard smoke test and if so, how do you create the smoke for testing?


Easy:
- if is a first hand with 5 gallons of gas (unleaded better) and my turbo torch with A-11 tip.
- if is a second hand, just a regular bonfire.....:whistling2:


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Kavomatovlpa said:


> Does anyone do their own fume cupboard smoke test and if so, how do you create the smoke for testing?


After reading his other posts.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Master Mark said:


> There is nothing like the smell of breaking open a fresh can of Oaty Heavy duty clear pvc cement in a crawl space.... the first thing in the morning....
> 
> it smells like .......victory......
> 
> ...



Heck no I keep telling everyone it is NOT the glue,,,,,,, its the PRIMER<<<<< :w00t:


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

second hand pot smoke, that's what i call the fumes that shoot off when i am smelting lead.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Ill be the one to say it-Pot makes you stupid
Have you ever really associated with someone that does it a lot? 
I'd open every window in that job and make enemies. I'm the employer-you turds have x days to plumb your rough or your all On the street! 
All I need is some moron with a sawzall to slip and hurt himself or others. Our job is seriously dangerous enough hanging on ladders removing cast in huge pieces.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

KoleckeINC said:


> *Ill be the one to say it-Pot makes you stupid
> *
> 
> *Our job is seriously dangerous enough hanging on ladders removing cast in huge pieces.[/*QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Give me a pothead over a drunk any day of the week.

I don't allow cigarette smoking on the job site, either. Way too distracting.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Plumber said:


> Give me a pothead over a drunk any day of the week.
> 
> I don't allow cigarette smoking on the job site, either. Way too distracting.




the drunks are really MUCH worse than the pot heads... at least they appear to be at this point in time.... 

I dont know if any studies have been done about smoking pot while you are pregnant with children,,,, maybe they should do some to see how the next generation of pot children will turn out....


I have met and known a lot of " pre-natal alcohol babies" that have all grown up and most dont have the brains god gave a goat.. I have had a number of them work for me too...... 

These poor people were born with an addiction to booze thanks to their mothers ... and most really cant do much else but manual labor for their whole lives and once they taste that first beer its all down hill for them too..

They look and appear normal like everyone else but once you meet the parents and their siblings it pretty much all becomes clear that they were born swimming in alcohol ..........:blink:





Now we also got a whole generation of grown up "crack-babies" running around places like Ferguson Missouri screaming about their civil rights and how mean the police are to them..... wait another 25 years and its gonna get really weird out there once they have a litter of babies.....


I will stick to my pvc glue.....and a nice muggy crawl space to get high on...


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

THC is harmless to the body and to fetuses. Smoking it--smoking anything--will hurt your lungs, which is why I don't smoke it.

Some personalities can't handle the self-awareness that comes with use. Those people are the ones inclined to drink in order to blot out what miserable _ucks they are.

OD'ing on pot will sure enough show you where your heads at. When it became legal, I ate a whole brownie and then went to the grocery store. It hit me while looking at the oranges. Don't ya know, everyone who I didn't want to see at that moment showed up. I took an orange and started to eat it, forgetting to a) peel it and b) buy it. The story gets better, but I got to go to work.

Pot will overtake booze as America's favorite escape.


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

I have probably a dozen or so small to medium grow ops that are customers of mine. My deal with them is as long as they pay there bills in a timely manner they can grow whatever they want without me talking about it. I started with one and they passed my name around as a "he's cool" plumber. So now I get all the work out of the local growers. Mostly decent people just want to be left under the radar. I don't however mess with there irrigation but have offered advice while I'm there fixing something else.


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

i ask my customers to refrain from smoking when im there in the house .. i have had two houses where they hotboxed the place and when they opned the door smoke was billowing out.. i told them ill be back when the house is aired out.. they say no no please stay .. we need this plumbing fixed.. i say ill be back at 5 ( my last call for the day) air the house out .. i still get a contact high but atleast im home when it hits.. i hate the smell of some of the weed out there .. its great for medicin but there are some that out there that stink like ****
i have had my name passed around as the "cool plumber" and done a ton of grow houses and they all have polietly aired out thier houses before i arived so it does not smell to bad and there is no smoke ( which is nice) they alwayse pay cash


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

isnt second hand high a myth ?


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

BOBBYTUCSON said:


> isnt second hand high a myth ?


Nope. The thc from the blunt contains thc. The smoke that's exhaled probably contains less.

Whatever. Second hand anything is rude. On runs, the smokers of tobacco and/or weed are off to the side. Hard to imagine hard core riders being aware of it, but yeah. Burning fossil fuel fumes is the exception..........


----------



## Workhorseplmg (Apr 10, 2013)

2nd hand never effects me, but it probably would with enough of it in an enclosed space.


----------



## HonestPlumb (Jan 25, 2015)

Not Plumber-That must have been one fun grocery store stop.
I am not sure if it was one of your first times, but eating it is very different from smoking it. For one thing it does take a longer period of time to hit you. Also, a completely different type of high. Depending on what the amount was in the brownie, along with whether it was the pot of the last 20 years or not, plays a big role in the intensity. The pot of today has been so genetically perfected that the THC content of pot 30 years ago was less than 10%. These days it is in the 20-30% range ! I am a child of the 60's, the pot back then came in varying strengths. You had to almost smoke an entire joint yourself sometimes to get really wasted (sorry, just had to say it). Today, you take about three hits off a joint and you are baked (sorry again). Also, there is no OD'ing on pot. If you look at the CDC deaths from all substances, you will find pot at the end of the list, with a big Zero ! No one has ever died from a direct cause of ingesting pot. What their own personalities and behaviors exist are what determines what happens to them, good or bad. I have not smoked pot for at least 10 years. That still was a once or twice a year type thing. When you are a grandpa, you don't want to be smoking pot. I would much rather have a generation of pot smokers , than alcohol drinkers. Just look at all the alcohol related deaths from drunk driving alone, or all the diseases caused from excessive drinking, or cigarette smoking diseases ? Neither of those completely legal "drugs" have any medical benefit. In fact they absolute cause serious health issues including fatality. Yet, in a large city you can find a liquor store or bar just about on every corner !! With just the independent research that is done, it has found many significant medical benefits for pot. Can you imagine what the government has discovered ? Yet, because our government is owned and operated by big business and the rich, why do you think pot is still for the most part illegal, at least federally. Can you imagine the money wasted on the war on pot !!!! Instead of developing it for helping people. Alcohol and tobacco companies would have a serious decrease in their bottom lines ! Sorry guys, got way off track, this is a plumbing forum. Just sick and tired of the BS that happens in this country. How big business and the rich have such preferential lives. In my state, I have to compete with utility companies that installs boilers, (like hacks) the cost is always twice as much as any other private contractor, and they give the people a 10 year interest free period to pay for it, on their monthly bill !! PHCC went to court for what had to be decade, considering in my state a company that engages in a trade that requires a license, a person with that active license has to own 10% of that entity ! They went to court stating that it does not require a licensed plumber to install the boiler if the domestic water has not been cut on the house side of the water shut off !!! Well it still requires a back flow prevention device. As far as I know "that" requires a licensed plumber. Bet you can't guess who won ?


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

My son-in-law got booted out of the Corps for one joint while in Thighland. Yet, the Marines have a long standing tradition of alcohol poisoning on each and every leave.

Hey, we've known our leaders aren't.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Plumber said:


> My son-in-law got booted out of the Corps for one joint while in Thighland. Yet, the Marines have a long standing tradition of alcohol poisoning on each and every leave.
> 
> Hey, we've known our leaders aren't.


Thighland sounds like a nice place to go...:thumbup:


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Thighland is a nice stop before traveling deep into Assia.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

chonkie said:


> Thighland is a nice stop before traveling deep into Assia.


Instead of Mercedes, it's Atcharia, Chimlin, Inthurat, Kantima, Apshorn, Malisa...


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Redwood said:


> Instead of Mercedes, it's Atcharia, Chimlin, Inthurat, Kantima, Apshorn, Malisa...


Can I still just call them Mercedes? I'm afraid I would lose motivation to support their college bound efforts if I had to try to pronounce those names while a little tipsy. Heck, Mercedes already has too many syllables.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

chonkie said:


> Can I still just call them Mercedes? I'm afraid I would lose motivation to support their college bound efforts if I had to try to pronounce those names while a little tipsy. Heck, Mercedes already has too many syllables.


Oh these girls aren't college bound...

All they want is a husband and green card...:laughing:

They are just B-Girls until they find the right guy...:laughing:


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

chonkie said:


> Thighland is a nice stop before traveling deep into Assia.


Thighland is my happy place. I goes there a lot.


----------

